# Aurora Model Motoring Pit Stop



## revolvr_335zs2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I was wondering is there anyone in the NY area that can build and paint an Aurora Model Motoring Double Station Pit Stop (Part 1453) in an authentic way.

I would love to see other's Pit Stops from the 60s era with accurate colors.

I think the Testor Enamel paints are the best I know of.

The same goes for the Judges Stand (Part 1451).

I do have the prototype pics but would like to investigate further regarding color schemes.

Thanks!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## revolvr_335zs2 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Aurora pit stop*

Thanks for the cool pics Dan.

Does anyone at there have a SHELF for one of the TIRE RACKS?

The Aurora or AFX version would be fine since it will be painted.

My sealed Pit Stop Kit only had 3 in the bag.

Many thanks!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had mine for over 45 years. You can see it in this picture from 1966.

Over the years I've painted the roof black and detailed it inside and out. Here are some more recent pictures.




hojoe


----------



## revolvr_335zs2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Please see the pics I am working with.

The color pic is the prototype and the black and white is from the instructions that come with the kit.

I am thinking of a light brown for the roof, leaving tan for the roof support, side and rear walls.

Brown for the center wall sides and doors.

Gray for the front of the driveway and car lifts.

Black for the floor of the garage.

Anyone out there do it like this?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the best part of building model kits is to build them to YOUR specs.
the outer walls look like brick to me and I would make them rust colored, matte clear then whitewash light gray to be wiped off leaving only residual where the cement between bricks would be.
next, the floor looks like cobble stones which i would make mottled gray and brown.
the apron looks to be poured concrete which would resemble the cement oin between the bricks and have a lot of oil stains along with tire burnout marks (brake marks from lock ups?).
oil stains on the inside floor and lifts and equipment as well.
flat roofs are generally gloss black or flat silver depending on what was used to paper it.
generally, i use bright/light colors for large areas and dark colors for accents.

now, back to YOUR vision, which I like the combinations that you describe.
in any event, it will be your pit stall and the love you put into it will always be worth more than what anyone offers you for it.
let's see how it comes out?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Aurora Pit Stop in "Huntspatch"*

The "raceway" area of my "Huntspatch" layout is not all that scenic but here'tis, Pit Stop 1st, then I'll post the Grandstand and Judge Stand(if you see any spider-webs, pretend they are part of the "details").....


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Aurora Grandstand in "Huntspatch"*

Next is the Judges Stand........


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Aurora Judges Stand in "Huntspatch"*

and here is the JS............wooff


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

revolvr_335zs2 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Please see the pics I am working with.
> 
> ...


after working in mid '70's -late '80's 1:1 service station garages....
I w/ go w/ "Concrete-grey" floors & tarmac in front of doors, red or yellow lifts.. the tan/beige walls w/ look realistic as well as a "Rustic-brown" 4 roof..

just my opinion :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave: (envious that u have these) :thumbsup:

looking again @ garage floor, ist it "Brick"??? or if so... dull thinned red....


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## revolvr_335zs2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone's thoughtful pictures and contributions. I have been so busy with work as of late.

This thread is really growing nicely!

Does anyone have pictures if their curved bleachers?

I also need some assistance in wiring up an aurora electric lap counters for a four lane raceway and possibly using 4 DC-2 aurora transformers.

Does anyone know of any aurora model motoring clubs in ny?


Thanks again!


----------

